
WebRTC + Web Cryptography API Chat Experiment - Raed667
https://raed.tn/php/webrtc/
======
Raed667
This is based on the serverless-WebRTC project. I am working on a QR-code
based solution for simpler sharing of "offer" and "answer".

If you have any idea on how to exchange that data (without a server) I'm all
ears.

